# Helicopter Ditches west of Shetland



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Breaking news

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/scotland/


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

9 missing according to the latest.


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Just in 3 missing.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Not again, I had a relative on the last one that ditched. I hope they find the missing.


----------



## ninabaker (May 4, 2012)

Just yesterday I was on a group visit to the Helicopter station, run by Bonds for the police and ambulance for the whole of Scotland, in central Glasgow and the helicopter cop was telling us about the ditching drill training and how many lives it saves. Something serious must have gone wrong if these poor guys didnt get out ok.

I gather the wonderful RNLI are out there. I dont know about youse lot but personally I never pass one of their collecting tins without dropping some money in. My teenage son (who is not remotely maritime minded) says it is also the only charity he regularly gives to - which made me think I must have done something right.


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

it always saddens me when I hear of something like this happening, especially off Shetland.

I lost a good mate called Terry Cross, (god bless him ) from Fleetwood around 1987 when the Chinook that he was travelling in back (or too) a rig went down up that neck of the woods with gear box probs, without any survivors (if I remember).

God bless them all and I hope they find them all safe.........my thoughts go out to them, their families and to all those involved in the search.........

i'll be praying for them tonight.

neil.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day binnacle.sm.today.05:51.re:hellicopter diches west of shetlands.thank you for posting this news,to the missing may they rest in peace,to the survivors,stay well.and thanks to the life savers,regards ben27


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Sad to say three bodies recovered.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-north-east-orkney-shetland-23822420

RIP.


----------



## RayJordandpo (Feb 23, 2006)

Very sad news to hear of another heli crash. Working offshore , helicopters are my mode of transport so I regularly attend heli-ditching courses. To be quite honest I had no faith in them whatsoever until they introduced the EBS re-breather system. This gives you a minute or so of breathable air which although doesn't sound long can give you enough time to escape from an upturned chopper (providing you are not injured and able to fend for yourself of course)


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

Latest though unconfirmed is.

Two bodies recovered, one other believed to be still in the Helicopter and an additional one died on his way to hospital so four fatalities.


----------



## tom roberts (May 4, 2008)

Sad to see such another tragic loss of three lives in the North Sea.We have members working out there and our thoughts and prayers must go out to them.Lamby let us know that you are safe.


----------



## seafoods (Dec 29, 2010)

Sad to hear of the loss of life in this incident, hope they find the one still missing and his family at least get the closure recovering him will bring. Rest in peace the three already recovered who have lost their lives. 

As always, respect to all the rescue services involved, special thanks to the volunteer coastguards who assisted the survivors from the rescue helicopter and the Ops room staff at Shetland MRCC who will have endured a very long and difficult night.


----------

